# GP visit cost



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Hi, a friend of mine visited her GP yesterday in Dublin. He took a throat swab, blood tests and a urine sample. He charged her E250 for this. Surely this is way too much? I would appreciate any comments or suggestions as to what she can do? 

Thanks.

I forgot to add that the Doctor wrote a prescription as well.


----------



## WaterSprite (16 Jan 2009)

That's three tests done  - all included in the fee.  If she (or you) is really excited about it, maybe she should call another doctor and ask for an estimate for the same work.  She should also query it with the doctor as they may be able to tell her (for e.g.) that it's €60 for each of the tests to be performed.  The only sensible thing to do is to ask the doctor directly.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Jan 2009)

GPs usually have a price list displayed in the waiting area - maybe check that?

I would agree with previous poster - query the GP directly.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Hi, the query is about a friend. I live in the country and my gp visits for a year might not come to E250. As far as I know she asked the doctor about the price and he replied that was how much it was (end of). She plans to contact the surgery today and request a breakdown of costs. 

Thanks for your replies so far.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Jan 2009)

Maybe this incudes not only the testing but the processing? I mean, I guess someone has to pay the lab techs for processing those results.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Hi all my friend tells me that there is no price list on display in the surgery?  I guess its possible that the processing charges are included but is the charge still not very high??


----------



## mosstown (16 Jan 2009)

it is exactly this kind of rip off that puts me off moving back to Ireland.  people complain about the NHS here in UK which i dont understand, but i can have any amount of tests done for free, see the doctor or practice nurse for free as many times as i want and pay about £7 for my prescription and also free smear tests which i believe you have to pay about 60 euros for in Ireland.  Doctors and the rest of the professions have a license to print money in Ireland and something should be done about it.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Jan 2009)

OP - get your friend to phone another GP in the area and ask how much the same thing would cost as a comparison? (Or pop into another surgeries waiting room and read the fees displayed)

A GP can refer someone to a public hospital for blood tests etc... and that can mean ages waiting in queues and then ages waiting for results etc.... 

It seems your friend has paid for a private service (although I agree it sounds pricey).


----------



## Bronte (16 Jan 2009)

I'm confused, did he examine the samples and give the results or just take samples?  If I have a problem I go to the doctor and she might take a blood sample or not and send it off but I pay separately for the analysis and just the normal doctors fee for the visit.  I'm not in Ireland but it was the same when I was.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Mosstown that sounds like a good service to me. This doctor only accepts cash. So it would certainly appear to be a license to print money! Thanks for your reply. 

Hi truthseeker thanks for your reply.  Will a gp's office give out that information?  Are they obliged to do so?

Another thought should the doctor have forewarned my friend of the cost implications of the tests he proposed to do? She tells me he didn't give her any indication, did the tests and then told her the price?  

Thanks all.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Bronte said:


> I'm confused, did he examine the samples and give the results or just take samples? If I have a problem I go to the doctor and she might take a blood sample or not and send it off but I pay separately for the analysis and just the normal doctors fee for the visit. I'm not in Ireland but it was the same when I was.


 

Hi Bronte, the doctor did the tests and sent them off. He did check the urine sample.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Jan 2009)

Mac36 said:


> Hi truthseeker thanks for your reply. Will a gp's office give out that information? Are they obliged to do so?


 
I dont know - but phoning and asking can only result in a no at worst - considering that (in my GPs office anyway) there is a price list on open display (in fact you can see it from outside the practice too) I shouldnt imagine they wouldnt give out that information.



Mac36 said:


> Another thought should the doctor have forewarned my friend of the cost implications of the tests he proposed to do? She tells me he didn't give her any indication, did the tests and then told her the price?


 
My GP does tend to forewarn me if the cost goes over a standard visit (for example I queried about freezing off a small wart and she said that she would charge X for that but if I went to the chemist and got the over the counter stuff itd only cost me Y).


----------



## oldtimer (16 Jan 2009)

There is no doubt Mosstown is right - doctors have licence to print money. Despite all the gloom etc local doctors increased visit fees from €40 to €50 on 1st January. My daughter brought her child last week thinking thinking her child  had chicken pox. In 30 seconds the doctor confirmed the child did not have chicken pox - charge €50.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Jan 2009)

oldtimer said:


> There is no doubt Mosstown is right - doctors have licence to print money. Despite all the gloom etc local doctors increased visit fees from €40 to €50 on 1st January. My daughter brought her child last week thinking thinking her child had chicken pox. In 30 seconds the doctor confirmed the child did not have chicken pox - charge €50.


 
I have to disagree with this - your daughter chose to bring her child to a doctor - what would you have the doctor do - only charge when someone IS sick?
You are paying for their professional expertise - its not the doctors fault that sometimes people are not actually sick when they go to the doctor.


----------



## shaking (16 Jan 2009)

I went to the doctor about 6 months ago she did a full medical for which I paid €55 I then had to go back and get my bloods done and give a urine sample this cost me another GP visit of €55. When I went back to redo a test and get results the charge was €15. I'm also in Dublin €250 seems extortinate


----------



## Yeager (16 Jan 2009)

They possibly do make decent money but so would you if you spent 6-7 years of hard work in university. They make this money for a reason.

250 for 3 tests and a prescription is not excessive - these tests need quatitative analysis, this is hardly free taking the samples was the easy bit. 

See how far 250 quid goes at the opticians or dentist???


----------



## terrysgirl33 (16 Jan 2009)

That does seem like a lot of money, unless it included the full cost of the analysis?

AFAIK, there is now a free scheme to get a smear test done, though I'm overdue to get one done now 

How many doctors surgeries have a price list displayed?  I have never seen this.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Thanks for all your replies.  My friend rang her doctor to request a breakdown of the charges for last nights visit.  The receptionist told her that she could not give her that information and she would have to speak directly to the doctor.  They took her number.  Will post any update.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (16 Jan 2009)

Hi Mac 36,
I work in the same area & your friend has been screwed & that GP should be reported.However I find it nearly impossible to believe that he/she was charged this much.If true,it should be reported!


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

JohnnyBoy said:


> Hi Mac 36,
> I work in the same area & your friend has been screwed & that GP should be reported.However I find it nearly impossible to believe that he/she was charged this much.If true,it should be reported!


 

Hi JohnnyBoy, thanks for your reply. She was charged E 250 for the tests as outlined in my first post and the writing of a prescription. The cost of filling the prescription was another E 40 so in total her visit to the GP cost her E290. Where can she go to report this?

p.s. she has the bill to prove the charges.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Jan 2009)

Mac36 said:


> Where can she go to report this?


 
Medical Council?


----------



## JohnnyBoy (16 Jan 2009)

I'm flabbergasted!
I would suggest that she return to the GP & confirm that she was charged the correct amount.If so,the Medical Council would be very interested to hear of this.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

JohnnyBoy said:


> I'm flabbergasted!
> I would suggest that she return to the GP & confirm that she was charged the correct amount.If so,the Medical Council would be very interested to hear of this.


 

Both she and I were flabbergasted too.  She has contacted the GP but the receptionist said she couldn't give her a costs breakdown so she is now awaiting a call from the doctor. 

Thanks


----------



## Concert (16 Jan 2009)

Cant believe the price you have been charged.  I have been back and forth to my doctor with symptoms he cant diagnose.  I pay the 50 euro on the way out but I have never been asked for any other monies for the blood, urine tests etc he has done.  I'm just thinking perhaps I should have made it known at reception that he did these tests, just never thought of it been an extra charge and never got a bill. Hope they dont think I was trying to avoid paying?


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

flahers2 said:


> Cant believe the price you have been charged. I have been back and forth to my doctor with symptoms he cant diagnose. I pay the 50 euro on the way out but I have never been asked for any other monies for the blood, urine tests etc he has done. I'm just thinking perhaps I should have made it known at reception that he did these tests, just never thought of it been an extra charge and never got a bill. Hope they dont think I was trying to avoid paying?


 

That is the same as with my GP. One pays the GP fee and thats it?  I hope for both our sakes that we haven't been building up these fees!!!


----------



## Lydia (16 Jan 2009)

Holy god. I went to the doctor about 3 weeks ago. He did a blood test, I handed in a urine sample. Got two presriptions for a skin condition and paid 55 euro. I rang up for the results of the tests and was given them over the phone, and advised what to do at no extra cost. 250 euro sounds way over the top. I am in Cork city.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Jan 2009)

Can your friend get into the doctors in person to speed things up a little, for herself.... and us?!


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Can your friend get into the doctors in person to speed things up a little, for herself.... and us?!


 

Hi smashbox, she is at work at the moment so it's not possible for her to call in person.  But she did ask the doctor last night and he just told her that was the price end of story.  I guess she was probably in shock (I would have been!) and didn't question it further.


----------



## terrontress (16 Jan 2009)

mosstown said:


> it is exactly this kind of rip off that puts me off moving back to Ireland. people complain about the NHS here in UK which i dont understand, but i can have any amount of tests done for free, see the doctor or practice nurse for free as many times as i want and pay about £7 for my prescription and also free smear tests which i believe you have to pay about 60 euros for in Ireland. Doctors and the rest of the professions have a license to print money in Ireland and something should be done about it.


 
Socialist republic utopia.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Jan 2009)

JohnnyBoy said:


> I'm flabbergasted!
> I would suggest that she return to the GP & confirm that she was charged the correct amount.If so,the Medical Council would be very interested to hear of this.


 
I'm shocked too. What would the Medical Council do about it?


----------



## dubliner56 (16 Jan 2009)

I work in a GP medical practice and we charge 60E per visit. If the patient needs to have bloods taken they are giving the option of going to the hospital and have them done free or go to our nurse where the charge will be 30E, and if a throat swab was necessary it would also be done and included in the 30E charge. I think you have been way overcharged, I would be going back to that GP and demanding a refund.. results of these test will be given over the phone by Dr or Secretary if all is ok, otherwise the Dr will make the call and discuss and if neccesary the pt will be called back for another consultation at a charge of 30E and sometimes no charge.


----------



## Simeon (16 Jan 2009)

How about a bit of naming and shaming?? Is it allowed? I get bloods done, blood pressure taken etc and I've never paid over 80 euros. The surgery is in Ballsbridge ......... so I'm sure that location costs are factored in. A normal visit is 60 euros.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

dubliner56 said:


> I work in a GP medical practice and we charge 60E per visit. If the patient needs to have bloods taken they are giving the option of going to the hospital and have them done free or go to our nurse where the charge will be 30E, and if a throat swab was necessary it would also be done and included in the 30E charge. I think you have been way overcharged, I would be going back to that GP and demanding a refund.. results of these test will be given over the phone by Dr or Secretary if all is ok, otherwise the Dr will make the call and discuss and if neccesary the pt will be called back for another consultation at a charge of 30E and sometimes no charge.


 

Those costs seem much more reasonable than what my friend was charged.

In reference to previous posts does anyone know what the medical council would do if contact is made with them?


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> How about a bit of naming and shaming?? Is it allowed? I get bloods done, blood pressure taken etc and I've never paid over 80 euros. The surgery is in Ballsbridge ......... so I'm sure that location costs are factored in. A normal visit is 60 euros.


 
Hi Simeon, thanks for your reply.  I'm not sure if it's allowed to name and shame?


----------



## Mers1 (16 Jan 2009)

When its daylight robbery of this magnitude I think we should all be allowed name and shame - or at least give enough information so people can figure out who this bandit is!

My doc is €50 for 1st visit no matter what needs to be done, bloods full exam, all girly related things, and if I need to go back its €30 and sometimes I may not even be charged if the second visit is for the same ailment!  

Damm I should have become a doctor.......


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Mers1 said:


> When its daylight robbery of this magnitude I think we should all be allowed name and shame - or at least give enough information so people can figure out who this bandit is!
> 
> My doc is €50 for 1st visit no matter what needs to be done, bloods full exam, all girly related things, and if I need to go back its €30 and sometimes I may not even be charged if the second visit is for the same ailment!
> 
> Damm I should have become a doctor.......


 

I'm thinking the same!   Thanks for your reply. 

The latest update is -

My friend has rung the doctor's surgery again this afternoon. The receptionist told her that the doctor is busy. He has her file and her number to call her back. My friend asked if he will call her this afternoon but the receptionist said she cannot promise!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob30 (16 Jan 2009)

Doctors on this site should be very careful discussing their own fees. The competition authority seems to be taking a very literal view of things.( Can we get the competition authority interested in financial regulation too and put the fear of god into potentially dodgy bankers!)


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

The latest update is that the Doctor has rung my friend back. 

She asked why didn't he warn her of the high amount before hand and he said he didn't think of it.

She asked for a breakdown and had to persist in asking three times. Eventually he said said that it was the blood test that was expensive and that he has sent her blood off to be checked for kidney, ovary, liver, hormones, and
something else (she can't remember the other thing).

He said each one is separate test and costs a different price. 

She then asked him why he didn't tell her all this last nite and he replied that he was sorry and he is only out to help her and it's not abt money. 

She said she only went in for antibiotics for a kidney infection and why did she need all these done and why not tell her the cost? He had no answer.

So the upshot of all that is that she still has no breakdown and still wondering is this true and why all of this wasn't this made clear to her from the start. 

Any comments, opinions or advice?


----------



## rob30 (16 Jan 2009)

Most GPs access the public laboratories, who process the bloods/ urine for free. I could see how much it would cost if the bloods were analysed in a private laboratory. So, it depends, where were the tests performed?


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

rob30 said:


> Most GPs access the public laboratories, who process the bloods/ urine for free. I could see how much it would cost if the bloods were analysed in a private laboratory. So, it depends, where were the tests performed?


 

Hi Rob30, I asked my friend if she knows where the analysis is done. All she does know is that her doctor said he pays the lab at the end of each month? I don't know if that's any help?


----------



## Mers1 (16 Jan 2009)

sorry Mac36 but this guy really is a bandit.  

I have had so many blood tests done in the last 12 months I'm nearly an expert.  It sounds like your friend was having a FBC (full bloods) where they check for everything, then possibly the B12 and Thyroid most of these can be sent to the hospital labs, some of the results I have got back have also come from Claymon ( a lab in sanyford) and only one for the Thyroid was sent off to France as it isnt done here in Ireland - that apparently does cost a lot of money to do the test but I believe that bloods can be sent in batches and thus one test for all the bloods.  I still didnt have to pay for this one!

I think this doc should be reported.


----------



## rob30 (16 Jan 2009)

in that case, i can easily see how it costs that much. Would be much easier and cheaper though to have the public system do it though!

Whenever the dog is sick and needs bloods,and i fork out an arm and a leg for tests, it make me realise just how much subsidy there is of the health system.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Mers1 said:


> sorry Mac36 but this guy really is a bandit.
> 
> I have had so many blood tests done in the last 12 months I'm nearly an expert. It sounds like your friend was having a FBC (full bloods) where they check for everything, then possibly the B12 and Thyroid most of these can be sent to the hospital labs, some of the results I have got back have also come from Claymon ( a lab in sanyford) and only one for the Thyroid was sent off to France as it isnt done here in Ireland - that apparently does cost a lot of money to do the test but I believe that bloods can be sent in batches and thus one test for all the bloods. I still didnt have to pay for this one!
> 
> I think this doc should be reported.


 

Both my friend and I think he should be too.  But as I have no medical knowledge and am not too well up on what GP visits in Dublin cost I posted here to try and get a clearer picture of whether this guy is just short of wearing a stetson and riding a horse?!?!?  I really appreciate all the replies and the advice so far.  Thanks.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

rob30 said:


> in that case, i can easily see how it costs that much. Would be much easier and cheaper though to have the public system do it though!
> 
> Whenever the dog is sick and needs bloods,and i fork out an arm and a leg for tests, it make me realise just how much subsidy there is of the health system.


 

Can it really be that much though?  As I have said previously I have no medical knowledge so am kind of flying blind here.  Thanks.


----------



## rob30 (16 Jan 2009)

i know people who go to private hospital for cholesterol, full blood count, liver and kidney tests, and the blood tests alone are 200 euro, so the price sounds right for a private laboratory to me.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

rob30 said:


> i know people who go to private hospital for cholesterol, full blood count, liver and kidney tests, and the blood tests alone are 200 euro, so the price sounds right for a private laboratory to me.


 





Thanks Rob. Maybe I am spoiled by country prices!?!?!


----------



## Smashbox (16 Jan 2009)

Why don't you get your friend to write a letter, sent registered, asking for a breakdown of all costs in writing, mentioning that she would like to take the issue up with the Medical Council

Bet that'll get them moving.


----------



## Mac36 (16 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Why don't you get your friend to write a letter, sent registered, asking for a breakdown of all costs in writing, mentioning that she would like to take the issue up with the Medical Council
> 
> Bet that'll get them moving.


 

Hi Smashbox, 

I told my friend what you have suggested and she agrees that it seems like the way to go. Apart from her obvious disbelief at the charges she cannot understand why, if the costs were going to be so high, her doctor did not outline that fact before taking the tests?? This was compounded today by feeling like she was getting the runaround when he did ring her back. 

Why is it so hard to get a breakdown for this bill????  

Thanks again Smashbox.


----------



## allthedoyles (16 Jan 2009)

truthseeker said:


> GPs usually have a price list displayed in the waiting area - maybe check that?


 
I have never seen a price list in either a doctor.s or dentist's surgery waiting room.

 I went to my local GP lately ( chest infection ) cost € 50 
Doctor suggested I send in blood tests for analysis . Made an appointment for next morning 09.00am . Cost FREE .

Doctor made a deal with me that if I paid him on departure ( we have an account ) he would not charge for blood tests


----------



## Concert (17 Jan 2009)

Have spoken to GP (husbands cousin) about this.  He siad its ridiculous.  He never charges for these routine tests and you should not have paid for them.   Get it checked out with Medical Council at least, nothing to lose.


----------



## Mac36 (17 Jan 2009)

Hi Jaybird, allthedoyles and flahers2,

Thanks for taking the time to read the post and for your replies. I def think after reading everyones posts and advice that my friend will take this further. It seems to me from the majority of posts that these tests are included in the price of one's GP visit. So this doctor seems to me to be taking the mick. As noted at the very least he should have flagged that if he did the tests it was going to cost x amount!!??!!!?

Thanks again for eveyone's continuing help.


----------



## Dee101 (17 Jan 2009)

Mac36 said:


> The latest update is that the Doctor has rung my friend back.
> 
> She asked why didn't he warn her of the high amount before hand and he said he didn't think of it.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mac

Definitely think your friend should go further about this. If she needed blood tests, all the doctor had to do was give her a referral letter for the hospital and she would have been able to get them done free of charge. I had to get a few different blood tests done before and this is what my doctor did. I also got a urine test before, done at no extra charge by my doctor and I rang up a few weeks later to get the results - again no extra charge. Scandalous amount of money to be charging and especially for him not to inform her before hand and then seemingly not being able to provide a breakdown of the charges
I think she should send a registered letter to her doctor asking him for a formal reply. If she is not satisfied then here is how to make a formal complaint. Hopefully she won't have to go that far
http://www.medicalcouncil.ie/professional/complaint.asp


----------



## paddyjnr (17 Jan 2009)

My Doc charges 30euro per visit with all tests that are needed included in the price and sometimes follow up treatments are done for nothing, Limerick based Doc, I have been with him for years.. anybody want details pm me..


----------



## Complainer (17 Jan 2009)

Mac36 said:


> The latest update is that the Doctor has rung my friend back.
> 
> She asked why didn't he warn her of the high amount before hand and he said he didn't think of it.
> 
> ...


Seems crazy that the cost wasn't discussed beforehand, or options to get the tests done in the public system at low/no cost. If the GP says 'it's not about money', then he won't mind offering a huge discount on his original fee. At a minimum, he should allow payment over a long period, say €50 per month. And he won't mind showing the patient the invoice from the test company.



mosstown said:


> ialso free smear tests which i believe you have to pay about 60 euros for in Ireland.


Not true, most ladies can get a free smear test here - see www.cervicalcheck.ie




Mac36 said:


> This doctor only accepts cash.


Curiouser and curiouser. Do you mean that he won't accept a cheque? Perhaps he should be reported to Revenue as well as the Medical Council?


----------



## Mac36 (19 Jan 2009)

Hi Complainer, paddyjnr and dee101,

Thanks folks for taking the time to reply to this post. It seems that this Doctor def needs to be reported. The general consensus seems to be that blood tests are included in the GP visit charge except with this guy?!!! 

Thanks for everyones continuing advice.


----------



## Ruam (19 Jan 2009)

rob30 said:


> i know people who go to private hospital for cholesterol, full blood count, liver and kidney tests, and the blood tests alone are 200 euro, so the price sounds right for a private laboratory to me.



These tests can be done in a public hospital for free.  Private hospitals choose to do them in house as a revenue gaining exercise.

Ruam


----------



## paddyjnr (19 Jan 2009)

Just a correction on my original post guys where I stated my Doc charges 30 euro per visit, it has since been increased to 35euro as I was with him today and checked his fees while I was there...


----------



## Mac36 (19 Jan 2009)

paddyjnr said:


> Just a correction on my original post guys where I stated my Doc charges 30 euro per visit, it has since been increased to 35euro as I was with him today and checked his fees while I was there...


 

Thankfully still a long way from E250!


----------



## rob30 (19 Jan 2009)

Not all GPs do bloods test for free. Some do charge a fee for actually taking the sample themselves, as opposed to you queueing at the hospital. Couriers do have to be paid to bring specimens to the lab, disposal of medical waste etc.


----------



## DubShelley (19 Jan 2009)

My doc charges €50 per visit, all bloods are done for €30 with the nurse - this includes cholestrol, thyroid function and general health. Urine tests are always done by the doctor during the visit at no extra costs - same with throat swabs.

My boyfriend works for the HSE and he advises your friend to definitely make your complaints known. This doctor obviously is so loaded from over-charging that he doesn't consider €250 to be much money!


----------



## msmyth (20 Jan 2009)

Hey OP,

Just to confirm what everyone else is saying, that price is ridiculous.

I've had full bloods done recently (tested for everything you can think of). Was given the option of having them done in the surgery for €30 or else being given a referral letter to have them taken from free in the hospital. Also had urine tested routinely on a normal GP visit - cost €50 total.

Make sure your friend does something about this, can't stand hearing these stories of blatant rip-offs!


----------



## Mac36 (20 Jan 2009)

Hi Rob30, DubShelley and mssmyth,

Thanks again folks for your continuing replies. I am goin on hols so won't be online for a while but will update on my return. 

Thanks again to everyone who has taken the time to read this thread.


----------



## Marathon Man (21 Jan 2009)

I live in Cork.  My GP costs €50 a visit.  Last year I had two blood samples and a urine sample, all in the one visit, sent for analysis.  Cost? - Included in the €50 GP fee!


----------



## bacchus (22 Jan 2009)

Marathon Man said:


> I live in Cork.  My GP costs €50 a visit.  Last year I had two blood samples and a urine sample, all in the one visit, sent for analysis.  Cost? - Included in the €50 GP fee!




Same here. GP in Dublin, though was €55.


----------



## MaryBe (22 Jan 2009)

My daughter is in college in Maynooth.  She has had reason to visit her local doctor a few times in the last three years.  The doctor charges a whopping 20.00 euro.....yes 20.00.  There are some really good people out there who understand the student life and how difficult it can be to make ends meet. I think this Doctor deserves a prize for his discretion with students.  If my daughter needs to attend our local GP (whom we have been attending for the last 25years)  she is charged 50.00.


----------



## DubShelley (22 Jan 2009)

rob30 said:


> Not all GPs do bloods test for free. Some do charge a fee for actually taking the sample themselves, as opposed to you queueing at the hospital. Couriers do have to be paid to bring specimens to the lab, disposal of medical waste etc.


 
My boyfriend works in the HSE and has confirmed that the HSE covers the cost of couriers bringing blood samples to a lab - the doctor does not pay for this! Maybe it varys in different areas but definitely this is the case in Dublin.


----------



## NorthDrum (23 Jan 2009)

Just a quick addition. 

My GP fees are €45. Had urine and blood tests (my wife and myself) done before, dont ever remember having to spend more then this for anything, prescription costs included. This is with two seperate G.Ps in Ashbourne and Bettystown, cant legislate for others.

Suppose it suggests that there are "dodgy" doctors like there are in all other professions. This doctor should be reported if they cant give a detailed breakdown of costs (particularly if these costs are not highlighted in their surgery, I imagine there is some rule for disclosure of charges!). 

Builders arent the only profession looking to suck the blood from us all!!!


----------



## rob30 (23 Jan 2009)

I can confirm this is not the case, local GP surgery only has 2 pickups a week provided by hse!


----------

